# The beauty in darkness



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

I've never been a big fan of the occult or the gothic scene, but I'm blown away by some witch house music or whatever you want to call it. It's that very dark and broken part of me which needs a fix from time to time. It's been fed dark ambient, drone, industrial, power electronics, metal, IDM and other grim stuff over the years. I'm glad to have discovered there's so much more to which house than Crystal Castles, whom I only discovered a few years ago, when the genre was already declared dead all over the place. That's quite funny because death is what it's all about. It being dead is not entirely true either. There's a lot of good music produced in Russia for instance. Anyway, I thought I'd share some for other twisted minds to discover.

Feel free to add whatever you feel fits the title of this thread, not necessarily restricted to music. It's precious to be able to see beauty in darkness since it's such an essential part of our existence.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

*Modern Witch*


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Glycerin Sweet. Discovered on their bandcamp they have a mixtape with a Dutch title. It means _a darkness my soul_ in English. I'm downloading it now.

Here is the track list:: 
1. DYX - Dont Play Dumb 
2. Health - Die Slow (Pictureplane Rmx) 
3. Xeno & Oaklander - Toho Picture 
4. Xmal Deutchland - Orient 
5. Solid Space - Destination Moon 
6. Dark Day - The Exterminations 2 
7. Adult. - Plagued By Fear 
8. Crystal Castles - Empathy 
9. †‡† - gOth bb 
10. Modern Witch - Lightspeed 
11. We Are The World - Sweet Things Are So Hard 
12. oOoOO - hearts


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

@Tuan Jie I've just downloaded it too, thanks!


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Glycerin Thank you for dropping Modern Witch.

N¡gh†m∆res ∆nd 8Ø8s X Untitled Burial: BABALON RISING
Exorcism - The Darkness is in us Vol . 1


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@doe deer You nailed a specific sound with this selection! Didn't know Arca. Very impressive track! Never heard anything like it.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

well damn, witch house music is a new one on me !!


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Mostly been an _entire-album-lover_ since ancient history, find some mixes working beautifully now. Would love to go to a party with this stuff, must be intense. Seems to be pretty obscure now though.





T R A C K L I S T:
intro
resonata: city of roses
xiu xiu vs winkie: at night they dreamed of revenge
a place both wonderful and strange: the laura palmer deviations (azar swan's real life horror remix)
SADWRIST x SIDEWALKS AND SKELETONS - RESURGENCE
nine inch nails: she's gone away
adult.: disappoint the youth
knifesex: me and a gun
ghost cop : cold (WOLVVES remix)
a place both wonderful and strange : heathens
my favorite : dance with a stranger (a place both wonderful and strange's SL0W DANSE edit)
evening in torpor: crumble down (a place both wonderful and strange's n∆t∆li3 edit)
the harrow: chandeliers
partisan/m83: go back to sleep aengle (apbwas mashup)
kate bush : lily





This mix is a tribute to all the wonderful artists that once were members of the witch-house.com forums.
T R A C K L I S T:
Audrey Hørne - Walking With Fire
Deathh Cvlt - Hexing For Love
Vandalaze - Body Luxury
Hollow Press - Half Moon
SCỴ†HE - Pulse
Dazed Marrow - Trippy Tuesdays
M△S▴C△RA - The Five Wounds
Great Rite - Into Me
Wiicca - Ignored Again
This House Is Full of Noise - Kalanta
∆AIMON - Vargtimmen
Powwoww - Stay With Me
Mahr - Bardo
Sycorax - zoOOoOoOombiez
Lovedied - Died
Mater Suspiria Vision - Carnival Of Souls
High Park - All Day
Death Coast - Hood Kult
Teacake - Make Believe
V▲LH▲LL - Bortom Fjäll
zxz - The Superior Breed
M‡яc▲ll▲ - WorldsaparT
Cursewords - Cult Of The Seven Year Dance
I†† - vvvvv
Vortex Rikers - All Dark Everything
HeveN - Kisses
WIK▲N - Blackout
Trip Cult - The Oath
Ghettoscraper - Cull'd
Dark Cloak - Hazeee
GOSTS - International Dog


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@SFC01
If you Join The Cvlt, I'm gonna have to sacrifice some goats


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tuan Jie said:


> @SFC01
> If you Join The Cvlt, I'm gonna have to sacrifice some goats


Well in that case, I`m in !!


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@SFC01 What have I started?
https://img.memesuper.com/4071a0fd3...-pinterest-sacrifice-a-goat-meme_236-230.jpeg


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tuan Jie said:


> @SFC01 What have I started?
> https://img.memesuper.com/4071a0fd3...-pinterest-sacrifice-a-goat-meme_236-230.jpeg


:grin2:

not been to a goat sacrificing for a few years - looking forward to it !!


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@SFC01
Now hold on with them expectations, I'm a bit rusty 





Mix recorded for Cultwave Radio in 2014.
t r a c k l i s t :
Lovedied - ▇✞▇✞▇
Sleep ∞ Over - Come Wander With Me
oOoOO - NoShore
GR†LLGR†LL - 2
White Horse - Let Those Swim Who Can, The Heavy May Sink
Daan Mol - Images Pt. 1
How To Dress Well & Cokc Dokc - How Could This Have Happened?
Xiu Xiu - Lonesome Valley
Among The Bones - Hark From The Tombs
Sleep ∞ Over - The Heavens Turn By Themselves
Estasy - Wild Wants
SALEM - Superstar
GR†LLGR†LL - I'm Gonna Dress In Black
Johnny Cash - Ain't No Grave


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my God this thread. *sets up permanent home*

I love dark stuff, Witch House specifically is pretty good too discovered that genre a couple of years ago.

Have some horrorcore stop calling us horrorcore






This one samples the mother fluffing Lavender Town theme from Pokemon






And:






Love this Xiu Xiu track:











This is good and so is the video they added to it:


























Depressive black metal:











Gothic rock/post-punk:































^ that was the first The Cure CD I bought, and the only actual album by them I own :haha

Honourable mention to the most ****ed up/dark song I've ever heard (I like Hamburger lady more but that's been removed from YouTube):






This isn't actually that dark but just seems appropriate cause thread title:






My username lols











OK *breathes* I'm going to try not to go overboard yet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Horror punk 






Oh cause I was listening to this again recently:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


This one's great.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Persephone The Dread
Now we're talking!!! TG belongs here too! Current darkness wouldn't be dark like it is if it weren't for them, Coil, COUM transmissions, and the whole bunch around them. That reminds me to post one of the best drone tracks ever, by Cosey Fanni Tutti. Good beyond words!!!


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

And while I'm at it...

Coil - Triple Sun


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Can't resist...Some of my favorite from recent years.






Raime - Quarter Turns Over A Living Line (full album)


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Persephone The Dread
Mother**** me! I'd heard that TG track in the early 2000's in a radio show and had looked for it years after in some twisted mode. Never found it. And here this sick ******* drops it in this thread! Holy ****, thanks an awful lot for that! It doesn't get much sicker than that, does it? Can't think of any, and that says a lot!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm more wannabe dark than anything else, but I guess I have some things to contribute that's especially reflective of that :um





























* *


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Barakiel
It says on discogs Zorn was inspired by Aleister Crowley and Kenneth Anger. Dunno the latter, but Crowley was a pretty dark figure in my book. So is the track you selected. It doesn't matter anyway. If it's dark to you, it belongs here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Couldn't stop thinking about _Frankie Teardrop_ from Suicide while playing "Xiu Xiu - Cinthya's Unisex". It's that pulsating sound...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> This one's great.


Yeah I really like the kind of industrial chain/saw screaming sounds on that. The build up at the beginning is amazing.



Tuan Jie said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> Now we're talking!!! TG belongs here too! Current darkness wouldn't be dark like it is if it weren't for them, Coil, COUM transmissions, and the whole bunch around them. That reminds me to post one of the best drone tracks ever, by Cosey Fanni Tutti. Good beyond words!!!


Ooh nice, I haven't checked out her solo stuff yet.

I actually heard about Throbbing Gristle a year or so ago via a bunch of Steven Wilson interviews where he kept mentioning them lol. He described it as some of the darkest music he'd heard, and said when he was working with Mikael Akerfeldt from Opeth, because he thought metal was pretty dark, SW played him some of their music lol. So I had to check that out of course.

Yeah Throbbing Gristle had pretty far reaching influences for such a niche group, and obviously they kind of created the genre name industrial music as well and indirectly inspired lots of bigger music too supposedly like Nine Inch Nails, Marilyn Manson, even some David Bowie stuff. Pretty insane lol.



Tuan Jie said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> Mother**** me! I'd heard that TG track in the early 2000's in a radio show and had looked for it years after in some twisted mode. Never found it. And here this sick ******* drops it in this thread! Holy ****, thanks an awful lot for that! It doesn't get much sicker than that, does it? Can't think of any, and that says a lot!


Haha yup the lyrics are something else lol as well.



Tuan Jie said:


> And while I'm at it...
> 
> Coil - Triple Sun


Awesome


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

not very dark, but there is the atmosphere


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Persephone The Dread
I should have served you this live version. Crying yet again while Balance's voice kills me. Is it beauty? Is it pain? Is it consolation? Is it complete insanity?


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

From The Dark Age Of Love (tribute to Coil) - Red Queen
Much better than the original imho. What a cathartic morning this has become. I'm falling apart.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tuan Jie said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> I should have served you this live version. Crying yet again while Balance's voice kills me. Is it beauty? Is it pain? Is it consolation? Is it complete insanity?


Hmm I'm not getting notifications when you tag that way I noticed that when other people did the same thing, it only works if you put the @ sign followed by the username.

I like the play on yew/you berry/bury.

I've been listening to that Cosey Fanni Tutti track a lot as well, I really like that one. This won't mean anything to you probably but it reminds me of the kind of weird unsettling ambient sci-fi-ish music you might hear in some shops etc around Camden Town (London.)

Also as it's related:
















Oh yeah, this isn't really dark but it is a bit creepy sounding:


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@mt moyt
I'm loving the sort of relentless slow repetitive drumming in the Dirty Beaches track! Something like a tank or a bulldozer. It's a surprise and a disappointment the track does actually stop.

Are you into stoner rock by any chance?
Sleep - Dopesmoker





Talking about relentless... 
Sunn O))) - Monoliths & Dimensions
Had the pleasure of being blown away by them live. Epic!


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Persephone The Dread
You are getting this notification, I hope?
I used to be a strict metalhead in the 90's and got introduced by the much darker and weirder stuff from '97 on by a weekly radio show I discovered. Three hours, every week. It became somewhat of an obsession. It took away some of my alienation and acknowledged the way I experienced life wasn't unique. Others were in the same boat and were able to captured it in music, to convey and amplify it. It meant the world to me, and it still does to this day. Above I mentioned I was falling apart while listening to Coil. I was in so much pain, cried my guts out. It borderlines madness sometime, but some music is just that extra push needed to let it out. I've felt much better last days because of it.

There's always been room for Coil, Psychic TV, TG and the like in the radio show and I never liked it much. It was only after Balance (and Sleazy) had died that I realized how much their music had become a part of me, how deeply it had touched me. Even very recently I've started to finally "get" some new wave-ish sounds. Smuggled in by witch house mixtapes. Dunno why, just felt like sharing that.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Enslaved have always been my 'beauty in darkness'. The sounds that caress darkness, death, desolation and melancholia.


























That last one is heavy. I wrote a poem inspired by it entitled 'The Grey', which is about a feeling of dysthemia so compelling that it feels like a great stone of grief weighing heavily in your chest.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Sheska @Post_Punk_Proclivity
Thanks for sharing! 
I hardly know people who see beauty in darkness. It seems most people don't want to go near it. I wasn't sure what to expect from this thread. It's a delight to see you and others here can see this beauty too. Is it because we're so familiar with a certain darkness?


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

I think it's apt to mention (Mike) *TEXTBEAK* here. He's arguably the most important voice when it comes to witch house and the like. He has produced tons of mixes and radio shows as well as his own music. I can't believe I only heard about him last year! 
Here is his website.
Here is his soundcloud with a shipload of darkness.
And his mixcloud.

Here's what's on his soundcloud:
Mike Textbeak has quite a history in experimental, industrial and electronic music. Influenced by artists like Coil, Einstürzende Neubauten, Cabaret Voltaire and early Public Image Ltd, in the late 80s he began making experimental music with whatever he had on hand in various projects with long time friend Todd Sines (Planet E, 7th City and Peacefrog). He purchased a Roland W-30 and began to explore the world of sampling and beat editing. In 1991 Mike moved to Columbus, Ohio with Todd and joined up with Titonton Duvante (Residual Records) and Charles Noel aka Archetype (Ongaku, Black Nation) to start an all electronic band named B/Re (Body Release).

In 1992 after playing shows across the Midwest US, Mike decided that he needed to pursue his more avant-garde roots and left B/Re to begin work and his new project, Bath. He spent the winter in an unfinished attic in very large old house in Minneapolis creating parts that would become the album Book I. Upon moving back to Ohio he signed with label Jevan Records (owned by legendary gothic band Lestat) and recorded his first album at Noise New Jersey with producer Kramer (Shimmy Disc, Bongwater, Low, Galaxy 500, Bowery Electric).

In 1998 he began to release solo works at first as TXT then TXTBK and Textbeak on labels such as Dark Daze (owned by Carlos Peron of Yello), Lasergun (Savas Pascalidis' label in Berlin), *Pale Noir* (owned by Mahr), *Tundra Dubs* (owned by Worker/Parasite), Sequel Sound (San Francisco), Post_Religion (UK), Bleak (Vienna), Vaatican Records (France), 21/22 Corp, Swishcotheque (UK), Colin Johnco (France), and many more. He co-owns the Philtre Com imprint with co-conspirator Claus Muzak aka Lucas Kuzma of The Strange Agency (musical app company) and released works by BITWVLF, 10-Speed Guillotine, NT89 and others.

In 2011 he launched his radio show, TXTBK's CHVяCH XV BяXK3N 7ANGvAG, which has become a staple of the witch house and dark electronic scene featuring guest mixes by Philipp Strobel [aufnahme + wiedergabe], CRIM3S, SΛRIN, BLVCK CEILING, *Clan Destine Records*, Alessandro Adriani (Mannequin Records), Mushy, The Devil and the Universe and many others. As a DJ, he has done mixes for *Disaro Records*, the official Grim Harvest Halloween 2012 Mixtape for Мишка with actor Omar Doom (Quentin Tarantino's Inglorious Basterds), XLVR for the clothing company NVR MND, the massive 5 hour 3 part COVENFVCK mix, mixes for Pulse Radio (UK), PBS (Australia), Cleopatra Records (LA), THE BRVTALIST (LA) and AMDISCS label in the Czech Republic among many others.
He has supported live Modern English, Sinden, Umberto, Tamara Sky, Bestial Mouths, Larry Tee, Nitzer Ebb, David J (of Bauhaus), Light Asylum, Test Department, Skin Town (Nick Turco of Zola Jesus), Meat Beat Manifesto, Designer Drugs, and The Legendary Pink Dots to name a few. He has remixed many artists including Blush_Response (Ant-Zen), Architect (Daniel Myer of Haujobb), Tamara Sky (DJ/Model Lil Death LA), Bestial Mouths (Cleopatra, Clan Destine), and ∆AIMON (Tundra/Artoffact). From his compositions to his genre-destroying DJ sets, he constantly pushes the envelope with sound and vision.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be remiss to not mention these guys: 





I used to like these guys from back in the day too (the video is a cracker!):





Don't mind a bit of Type O Negative at times:


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is another that isn't really "dark" but it gave me an introduction into Crowley: 





As a kid I used to listen to this with headphones on in pitch darkness. It would scare the crap out of me but I loved every moment. It's probably why I'm so disturbed > The intro, guitar solo and outro are truly beautiful.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Shredder Gonna check your contributions, thank you.

Just wanna drop trepaneringsritualen here now. The other day I heard my cousin and his wife were killed in a car accident. They leave a 6-7 year old daughter and a 16-17 year old son behind. ****ing hate life at the moment. May be sliding towards another "noise episode".


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Tuan Jie said:


> The other day I heard my cousin and his wife were killed in a car accident. They leave a 6-7 year old daughter and a 16-17 year old son behind. ****ing hate life at the moment. May be sliding towards another "noise episode".


Wow... that's heavy stuff  Sorry to hear your news


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

@Tuan Jie What style of music is that Trepaneringsritualen track? (Damn.. I don't think I could pronounce that name after a few beers!)

Here's another. Listening to this ATM


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Shredder
Sorry to reply so bloody late. Haven't been on SAS for quite a bit and I'll be away for some more. I believe trepaneringsritualen calls his style "death industrial". It helps me sometimes to deal with intense feelings, just like this one: 




@doe deer
Beautiful violin on the Saturnus track! I used to play the violin too, until '92 or so. Never got to a descent level, you?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my god I forgot about this thread.



Shredder said:


> It would be remiss to not mention these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaah I really like that track, also these (also Black Sabbath are good generally too, the lyrics of War Pigs kinda fit this thread):


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been listening to lots of synth/retrowave lately





















(Kavinsky is a zombie lol..)


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh and i forgot this.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Tuan Jie said:


> There's a lot of good music produced in Russia for instance.


Can you please point me to this Russian music of legend?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I wouldn't call this beautiful, but it's attractive.






This is one of my recent favorite songs.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I think it's important to remember that the beauty of darkness is purely aesthetic though... 

When I listen to industrial music, I realize that their point is that the ****ed up, selfish, and vulgar sides to people are real and should probably be understood rather than ignored. That makes sense. 

But it seems like this kind of music very easily descends into thoughtless references to violence (Whitehouse) and then TG's obsession with the Moors Murderers?
I mean, the thing about industrial is that it seems to call out ~pleasant~ music on rejecting the dark and ugly by in turn rejecting the pleasant. 
And in the end, what do they really have to offer that's much more interesting? Yes, human darkness exists...non-human darkness exists too... what are the new waves of industrial bands really adding? It's only for the aesthetics that it's interesting.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Tuan Jie said:


>


I love this...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

ok


* *


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

hmmm where do I start? maybe with some favourite witch house?






















I honestly reckon that first wave of artists in the genre were a lot better than what followed. it was a lot more grungey, raw, the aesthetic/recording techniques just seemed way more appropriate. there was a lot of overlap back then too, bands and artists that were not witch house taking the aesthetic and doing similar stuff. if you check out a lot of the back cat for tri angle recordings around that time you'll find similar stuff.
















also checkout white ring,salem,old clams casino,oOoOO.

some other music which may fit the theme;

chelsea wolfe





demdike stare





john carpenter





lorn's ask the dust lp





soap&skin





the body & haxan cloak





white suns





machine girl





death in vegas





tropic of cancer


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

played in a really sad movie (miserable even, but still beautiful): Julien Donkey-Boy by Harmony Korine.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

pied vert said:


> Can you please point me to this Russian music of legend?


I didn't capture many specific Russian names or links at the time (quite hard with this genre anyway), so I can't hand you much on a platter. It seems to evolve in it's own direction in Russia. Quite interesting. Here's a start: 



vk.com seems the place to turn to. It helps if you speak Russian.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Bryn Jones was one of a kind. Start one of his records and it's him right away. It can't be anybody else. Not many are or ever have been around which that applies to. Jones managed to capture a unique ambiance with his music. A Brooding, Eastern, Arabic atmosphere. When I listen to it, I travel without moving. He takes me to an entirely different world within seconds. The music completely emerges me into it. It was love at first hearing for me. And it never left me. I can listen to his extensive discography for days in a row. And, 18 years after his death, new records are still released at a dazzeling rate.

I wonder under which banners his music has ended up over the years. Jones created a category of his own. No genre does him justice. When you hear his music it's hard to imagine he had never set a foot in the Middle East. Yet, he played all the instruments himself. None of it's raw beauty got lost in translation. Tracks are often abrubtly cut off, especially the harsher ones. The records are full of artifacts, which greatly add to their analog beauty. It all works wonderfully well together. There's a dark undertone in all of his music. Sometimes more on the forefront, but always part of the music. Some is more agressive, some more foreboding. Absolutely brilliant.

Muslimgauze ‎- Mullah Said


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

^yea I've liked the stuff I have heard by muslimgauze. definitely has a unique style. 

posted this elsewhere but you might dig this recent lp by gh, if you like that?






won't be to everyone's taste but some reviewers have drawn comparisons to muslimgauze, although it is a lot more electronic focused.

i'm a big fan of vatican shadow, his music and label he runs (hospital productions) tends to be more along the lines of atmospheric industrial influenced music. a lot of it ,especially the power electronics and forays into noise are probably a bit too gloomy for me to post in ambient threads (although personally I feel a lot of ambient and noise occupy a similar space and I can appreciate them in a similar way.)






i'd recommend both "hospital productions" and "modern love" record labels if you like the above.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@unemployment simulator
A massive Dominick Fernow fan here  Dropped an epic VS set at the SAS techno set before starting this thread. One of the more techno oriented. Had the pleasure to see him perform under both his VS and Prurient moniker. Bloody hell, even shook his hand like a proper groopie. He looked slightly human  He pissed off right away. I bet he has proper SA. 
I also like his Rainforest Spiritual Enslavement a lot, and yeah, many on hospital (dropped Alberich here before, you a fan?) and the stuff released on bed of nails. Blackest ever black, downwards, I'm sure you're familiar. Welcome here!

I remember an Interview with Dom, in which he stated Muslimgauze was doing all of it much earlier and much better. In a way, perhaps, yeah. Much earlier for sure. What doesn't ceize to amaze me is how none of it sounds dated to me. That seems to be impossible. He was so far ahead...

Although very different, both Dom and Bryan tap(ped) from the same source. Something below the skin, something brooding, hitting you at a primal level. I'm a complete sucker for that. It's none else but drugs to me.

I've been into noise for a long time, but never liked Prurient much, also not so much Dom's performance under this guise I experienced. But than _Frozen Niagara Falls_ came along. That is just criminally good. Even better than a bunch of VS if you ask me.

I'm not familiar with G.H. Something to look forward to. If you don't know them yet, I bet you're going to like Raime and OAKE (see in this thread somewhere if needed).

And yeah, I agree. if you "get" noise and ambient it's all one and the same. And I'd add any other form of art which taps into the same source.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

yea man, fnf kind of blew me away! I feel a similar way about his prurient work. also massively jel that got to meet and shake his hand, that's awesome 

beb, miles whittaker, andy stott all have been favourites to check in with over the years. discovered a lot of this music not long after diving into witch house, and a lot of music led me from one artist to another. also techno definitely was responsible for discovering music that merged with industrial/techno/ambient/noise. youtube related videos is incredibly helpful for this sort of thing 

I think the timeless sound is a combination of the producer and his tools, some audio gear imparts a sound which can age it quickly especially when handled a certain way. but for instance when I listen to underworld from the emerson era it just blows my mind that it was from 93. that was both the vision to think ahead of the curve and step out and do something that sounds unique in production while at the same time using tools like particular drum machines which are still in use in modern techno 25 years later.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

pied vert said:


> I think it's important to remember that the beauty of darkness is purely aesthetic though...
> 
> When I listen to industrial music, I realize that their point is that the ****ed up, selfish, and vulgar sides to people are real and should probably be understood rather than ignored. That makes sense.
> 
> ...


I was just watching an interview with Erik Lieshout, the director of _To Stay Alive - A Method_. He quoted what Houellebecq said to him about discovering Iggy Pop's music in a record shop at age 16: "From that moment on, I knew I was no longer alone in the world". That, I think, is the beauty *in* darkness to me.

I see what you mean with your criticism on industrial music. Calling out "pleasant" music doesn't mean anything to me. It's another form of dependance, like punks need authority for them to have an opposite identity. Industrial music and the like means anger, hurt, isolation. Things many here can relate to, I'm sure. Sometimes it helps me to go overboard with it, perhaps like TG and Whitehouse did. For me, it remains a tool though. I can't possibly comment on what motivates everyone involved, particularly on glorifying violence. I tend to think something along the lines of: "If it's art, a highly personal outing of some kind, let's don't erect boundaries there, let's omit all taboo's and let it go wherever it needs to go". I'm cheering for new forms, new ventures into exploring this spectrum of human emotions. It must come out and I consider this to be the most benign form possible. So stricktly aesthetic, I'm not with you on that. But I understand if you or others appreciate it that way. There is no wrong or right way to do so, is there?


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

The girl I had a massive crush on when I was about 17, tore away the walls I had build around me. Just by who she was. I think she saved my life in a way. I had bottled up so much pain, alienation and shame, there was no room left inside to store it. There wasn't much left in me that was whole.

My joker mask failed when she was around. She cut right through all that bull****. Right to the little boy I was. And still am. She gave me permission to feel my sorrow, to allow my tears to be. To stop pushing it away. For myself at least. She just omitted other options. She had no clue. But she did. She gave me a cd which catalysed it even more, introduced me to Wim Mertens. It enabled me to cry my guts out. Probably for the first time since I was a little kid. Although she didn't say it, I felt permission to not be tough. To be mellow. That it was not even necessarily gay, like my father was. She gave me me back. She started that process. I'll be forever grateful.

I'd love to give this to all the little TJ's out there. Every teen who's completely stuck and imprisoned by survival mode. I don't know if it means anything, but I've got your back. There's nothing else to do than to be you. I don't care if this track can be called dark, I want to share it. The language is completely made up. It doesn't mean anything but it does mean a whole lot for wo can hear it.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

^ I reaaaaally like Vatican Shadow, though I've still to listen to it properly.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

this one is beautiful


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't been keeping up with this thread for a couple of pages so sorry if anyone posted this:






or these:











might as well post this while here but it's more melancholic (even with that album cover lol):


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I think these two might qualify? two pretty good dark ambient albums with an overall oppressive theme, they are quite long though


----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Everyone for showing me this fresh music, here. I really like it & the cool videos, too!

Sent from my T752 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

doe deer said:


>


I like these a lot:











Also lots of people linked Coil tracks in this thread but I don't think this one was posted? I probably posted it in other threads before though but:






why are/were all these people who worked together in the 80s so good at this though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

doe deer said:


> these are great, especially Coil. i found out about all of them through Throbbing Gristle although i never really got into their stuff.


Yeah I discovered Throbbing Gristle first too (via a Steven Wilson interview,) I like a couple of their tracks but most of them aren't easy to listen to despite being very interesting in places. I heard they were really ****ed up/dark, but initially I wasn't really freaked out by their music but then I listened to Hamburger Lady a few times and the next day heard a kind of similar sound outside my house to part of the track while I was half asleep and got really freaked out lol. I still like this track though.






I like this live version a lot too






I like the hospital theme for some reason that kind of thing always gets to me. There's a Marvel comic character named after the track actually.






I like the music it's also very similar to this track but I discovered the one above first:






Also slugbait's lyrics are really something lol but I can't actually listen to that. Actually all their lyrics are crazy lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Sometimes a piece of music starts playing in my mind, like a soundtrack stirred up by the emotional landscape I find myself in. I must play it then. In this case I had to wait a month or so because my music and I were physically separated. Some sounds I met on bumpy roads have become dear friends, consciously or unconsciously. _Godspeed You! Black Emperor_ was one of the bands which helped me start to welcome my emotions (in private), without which I could not have opened up to others many years later. A safe therapeutic environment on a disc, a lifeline.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I need to rip this entire thread, I love creepy/horror/avantgarde/apocalyptic shxt. Puts me in a trance.

Listening to Hamburger Lady now, real nice.

I want to have sex to this one


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol all those videos got deleted on YT and I have no idea what the last two I posted were now, I assume either Coil or Throbbing Gristle or?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Another Replicant said:


>


mm Dead can Dance have some great tracks.









































(think I posted the track Persephone P) earlier in the thread so won't post that.)



versikk said:


> I need to rip this entire thread, I love creepy/horror/avantgarde/apocalyptic shxt. Puts me in a trance.
> 
> Listening to Hamburger Lady now, real nice.
> 
> I want to have sex to this one


Yeah that's pretty scary lol also only 7 views? How'd you stumble on that video? I think even the most niche stuff I find has a couple of hundred or so typically.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah that's pretty scary lol also only 7 views? How'd you stumble on that video? I think even the most niche stuff I find has a couple of hundred or so typically.


I got the song in a torrent compilation or something years ago so had to search far and wide for a youtube rendition of it.

There is almost nothing on discogs either https://www.discogs.com/artist/100643-Kait-Gray


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Bam bam boop, bibbity boo.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Another Replicant said:


>


Nice dude, love his approach on dark ambient materials.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## depressedboy (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## depressedboy (Jul 3, 2018)

Tuan Jie said:


> Bryn Jones was one of a kind. Start one of his records and it's him right away. It can't be anybody else. Not many are or ever have been around which that applies to. Jones managed to capture a unique ambiance with his music. A Brooding, Eastern, Arabic atmosphere. When I listen to it, I travel without moving. He takes me to an entirely different world within seconds. The music completely emerges me into it. It was love at first hearing for me. And it never left me. I can listen to his extensive discography for days in a row. And, 18 years after his death, new records are still released at a dazzeling rate.
> 
> I wonder under which banners his music has ended up over the years. Jones created a category of his own. No genre does him justice. When you hear his music it's hard to imagine he had never set a foot in the Middle East. Yet, he played all the instruments himself. None of it's raw beauty got lost in translation. Tracks are often abrubtly cut off, especially the harsher ones. The records are full of artifacts, which greatly add to their analog beauty. It all works wonderfully well together. There's a dark undertone in all of his music. Sometimes more on the forefront, but always part of the music. Some is more agressive, some more foreboding. Absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Muslimgauze ‎- Mullah Said


i love muslimgauze so much


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

depressedboy said:


> i love muslimgauze so much


 How can one not, right? Even Dominick Fernow said he was doing things so much better so much earlier. I'm sure if he'd introduce his music today, it would still be considered groundbraking.

I'm also a Murcof fan. Remembranza is one of those records which I must play sometimes. Perhaps only once a year. I've really overdone listening to IDM, but his music was a breath of fresh air at the end of this period. The silence and melancholic spaciousness he captured doesn't get old for me.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Banabila - Low pulse and high noiz (The clip is unfortunate imho)


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

die


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

depressedboy said:


>


niiice !


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sure what I've posted in here before.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Another Replicant

Do you make music ?. Since you got great taste in music i've always wonder if you were an artist.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Overdrive said:


> @Another Replicant
> 
> Do you make music ?. Since you got great taste in music i've always wonder if you were an artist.


Thanks, man. You have great taste in music too. And I'm just a musician. Guitar player.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/31553449386

---










^ that photo is also from the same photographer as the first link.

---



















skull.heads instagram/tumblr (can't post link probably because very sexual stuff. Even though it's all in the same skeletal style. Skeletal sex. Hmm. Probably shouldn't risk it you can just search skull.heads instagram or tumblr I think.)

---










source links:

https://www.deviantart.com/sebmckinnon/art/Aminatou-The-Fateshifter-PLANESWALKER-756394808

https://magic.wizards.com/en/articles/archive/card-preview/aminatou-fateshifter-2018-07-26?cyt

---










https://www.artstation.com/basazole

---











__
https://flic.kr/p/5488960816

---










https://www.deviantart.com/nelleke/art/Lakeside-House-617554600

---










(can't remember source.)

---










^ not sure where that's from originally maybe a blog he wrote or from some interview.










https://www.deviantart.com/igyx/art/Chris-Corner-IAMX-767266338

lmao I just remembered something 'There's a picture of me. I think I'm dead. I'm either dead or just had sex'


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I really like that video.

This one is pretty cool too:
















Mer Loki  (I found this while googling something a while back, and I can't find the original source ._. which I imagine is better quality. If I reverse image search it it brings up a lot of Thorki and Chinese twitter pages that don't lead to the source.)


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Replicante said:


>


Very nice !.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## etomaria (Dec 12, 2018)

We become what we feed within ourselves. If we feed the darkness, more will follow, and that leads to misery. Everytime.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

etomaria said:


> We become what we feed within ourselves. If we feed the darkness, more will follow, and that leads to misery. Everytime.


Darkness is a place without music and without expression. To live in that is to live in misery. Music and art can can take darkness and mold it into beauty or something flippin' awesome. (Where is the headbanger smiley.)

Just watch this and tell me you don't feel uplifted:



Shredder said:


> I used to like these guys from back in the day too (the video is a cracker!):


I'm speechless. :O Suddenly I'm wide awake and feel like doing laundry.

Some really interesting stuff in this thread. I don't come across new music often on my own these days.

edit: sorry for the disrupting the serenity of the this thread. I'll go back to my quiet observance now.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

exceptionalfool said:


> I'm speechless. :O Suddenly I'm wide awake and feel like doing laundry.
> 
> Some really interesting stuff in this thread. I don't come across new music often on my own these days.
> 
> edit: sorry for the disrupting the serenity of the this thread. I'll go back to my quiet observance now.


Never apologise for engaging in online conversation!

Anything that makes you feel like doing something as mundane as the laundry has gotta be a good thing!!! :teeth


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

@exceptionalfool
It even gets better!

This is probably my fav candlemass clip >>>


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Shredder said:


> @exceptionalfool
> It even gets better!


These lyrics are like ... deep man. Lots of next level stuff going on there. I have them in my car now so I can impress my dates.

There will always be a place in my heart for this era of heavy metal, but especially this as the singer looks just like my best friend from those days. Same build, same hair, would probably write similar lyrics in the form of his leather bound journal entrees. Excuse me... :lol :rofl We were young.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

He had been wandering in the dark
Until he had discovered a wondrous light
He knew it was separate not for being inferior
But because it was so bright it could illuminate the void on its own


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Overdrive said:


>


Darkest video on this thread. Thanks @Overdrive


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Replicante said:


> Darkest video on this thread. Thanks @*Overdrive*


:wink2:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Just noticed this thread..used to be really into dark ambient and doom metal..been listening to more atmospheric and other types of ambient and post rock last few years but getting back into dark ambient..feels like a breath of fresh air..lol



Replicante said:


>


This sounds pretty cool..reminds me of older ambient music from the 70s..
haven't heard of that movie either..I love trippy music and movies..going to check it out

Some of my favorite dark ambient artists and tracks..will post more later


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

I came here due to the title since I am a dark and brooding person and love dark art. But I am more into surrealism (nightmares), the macabre, and just anything with an eerie and melancholy presence. I guess you can say it's pretty psychological. Not so much goth or witch house but I do appreciate the style and some of its features. Some movies/shows that I adore that fits my theme are:
Donnie Darko
Drive
Blade Runner
Blade Runner 2049
The Dark Knight
The Prestige
Mulholland Drive
Eraserhead
Ghost in the shell
Akira
Twin Peaks
Neon Genesis: Evangelion

songs that fit this theme:





























I dedicate this one to my friend who passed away this year

As you can see they are all electronic music because I love it. You can be so dark within this genre.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Replicante said:


>


oh yes forgot to add some burial!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

More dark ambient..











This is probably one of the darkest ambient albums..it's so eerie and beautiful but so evil and demonic at the same time..lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Scorpius said:


> This sounds pretty cool..reminds me of older ambient music from the 70s..
> haven't heard of that movie either..I love trippy music and movies..going to check it out


It's a very enigmatic movie.



Scorpius said:


> Some of my favorite dark ambient artists and tracks..will post more later


Also, pretty good tunes.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Ghossts said:


> oh yes forgot to add some burial!


Awesome Burial!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Overdrive said:


>


Is this from Chernobyl soundtrack?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

This is disturbingly dark in a quirky way

lyrics:
_god please fcvk my mind for good_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Replicante said:


> Is this from Chernobyl soundtrack?


Yes


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Crossbreed can get very sinister


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

holy fxxk get a load of this

This should come with a warning label.






-

A bit of backstory:

1. This guy used to be one of the biggest rock stars in late '80s-early '90s China. For reasons I won't go into, he was banished from the mainstream scene, and has since been making esoteric "monk music" heavily influenced by the Taoist tradition.

2. The album is the aural approximation of a near-death (or pre-death) experience.

There's at least two Buddhist chants in here. The ending of Prajnaparamita ("Heart") Sutra, and the Lotus Sutra mantra (or maybe just a Tibetan translation of the above from Sanskrit, idk).

3. Felt varying degrees of suffocation and couldn't listen to this the whole way through. Gotta work my way up to it I guess. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ The demonic screaming ~20 minutes in is one of the creepiest things I've ever heard. Right up there with:






(A++ gutteral whimper. "Trephination" is the practice of drilling holes into the skull to relieve pressure/pain. That's the exact sound I'd imagine someone to make whilst being trephinated; yw.)

and:






(Just, no.)


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

New burial


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

bad baby said:


> holy fxxk get a load of this
> 
> This should come with a warning label.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to puke my stomach thru my ears! Guess I'll listen this weekend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@versikk namaste, friend 

-

Can't sleep; this is terribly addictive:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this album art:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow i need more of this in my life:






From the description-



> This album, the first with guitarist Christopher Trull (formerly of Grand Ulena) marks a new level of ambition in terms of conceptual complexity, synthesizing opposing compositional approaches into a distinctive style *that simultaneously elicits feelings of euphoria, perplexity, dread...* and an inexorable urge to dance.


I'd nearly forgotten that euphoric depression is a thing.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

etomaria said:


> We become what we feed within ourselves. If we feed the darkness, more will follow, and that leads to misery. Everytime.


Scrolling through this thread after a long time... This is an interesting comment, I appreciate the critical note. I think it's also valid to an extent. I agree that what you pay attention to grows. I also believe that the subconscious rules our perception and behaviour to a great extent. In the case of emotional trauma, your "shadow" will continue to dictate your life untill it's brought to the light. You can't install what's already there by feeding the darkness, nor will it vanish by ignoring it. Denial of whatever is a part of you, is very destructive. And futile. Wallowing in darkness isn't constructive in the long run either. It's a thin line.

In my experience, welcoming my darker side enabled me to reconnect with lighter aspects of myself. It's a package deal. No pick and choose. I've been depressed for most of my adult life and beyond and I can't begin to describe how much it has meant to me to find solace in dark music throughout. One year ago I finally connected with the deepest darkness within and ever since the brokenness at that level has gone. I'm ten tonnes lighter, hardly get depressed anymore and I dare to say I've become a nicer person because of it. This chance, I think, is what you also throw away when you reject the darker side of you. Pain signals that something needs your attention. This mechanism has evolved for a good reason.

Darkness also provides contrast, resulting in an incredible dynamic on this planet. Life wouldn't work without it. Devastating. And beautiful.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

As a student, I spent virtually all my spare time on soulseek/discogs. A kid in a candy warehouse going full blown OCD down many rabbit holes. Sad, from a social perspective, very exciting from a sonic one. It lasted into my early-mid thirties. This is how I spent a significant portion of my life. I immersed myself in these worlds as much as I could. Not to escape, as one might think, but merely out of awe and wonder. It wasn't a healthy relationship, I wouldn't say that. Listening to so much music across so many genres was too much of a good thing. Anything remotely gimmicky pretty much lost my interest. The music with a certain timeless quality remained.

There's a loosely affiliated group of musicians who fall/fell firmly within this category for me (two have died since). I was hooked the minute I encountered them. One might call their flavour the organic and/or mystical side of dark ambient/drone. So much out there seems superficial compared to these guys, including much within the ambient genre. It started with *Mathias Grassow*. I could easily spent weeks in a row listening to his music the entire day. He is prolific, to say the least. Looking back at this, it helped me calm down. Grassow often aims for the eye in the storm. Almost everything he made is of a very high quality (150-200 records?). Another giant was *Klaus Wiese*, the godfather. His motto was "more and more of less and less". All of these men sculpt(ed) with silence, if you ask me, but Wiese really nails it in that regard. Particularly on glass harp, as in some of the Nono Orchestra tracks. Stunningly beautiful. Often inspired by Eastern spiritual traditions, this man went very, very deep into human consciousness. Both Grassow and Wiese capture(d) the essence of their sounds without compromising it by polishing it too much. Some tracks remain quite rough, which only adds to their raw beauty. It's dark, but never too much. It doesn't spill over into the macabre or morbid. The darkness gives the music its depth, devotion perhaps. This lies on the opposite end of the spectrum from kitschy new age, which Grassow played around with when starting out.

*Alio Die* (Stefano Musso) is somewhat different. He often uses many little organic sounds within a droney soundscape to evoke an altered state of consciousness. Some of his records have a ritualistic feel to it. He sometimes incorporates female etheral singing, which evokes visions of religious ceremonies in my mind. Devoted to nature, for sure. His reverence is unmistakable. If you could play mother nature as an instrument, this is what it could sound like. What an artist! Musso's music is wonderful to listen to in the state between wake and sleep. I've done this many times and found myself drifting in and out of different states of consciousness. Oh, and he's also quite prolific, as the two gentlemen above. Many collaberations. I'd say 80% of his music is hit, and 20% is mis, which is a result of him embracing the experiment.

*Oöphoi* (Gianluigi Gasparetti) sadly passed away in 2013. Where the others use(d) drone as a backbone, Gasparetti used vastness of space. His music is much more quiet, gentle. I have to be in the right mood for it, it doesn't always work for me. It's been a while since I listened to his music. Don't get me wrong, it's very good. It belongs in this list.

*Tomas Weiss* carries the torch. He has collaberated quite a lot with Grassow over the years and I think it's fair to say he has taken the music to an even higher level on many occasions. He creates even more layered and intricate drones than Grassow does and it is a real treat for the ears. At the right moment, Weiss' music is a portal to other dimensions. You become a dropsonde, descending into endless depths.

If there's anybody out there new to this and interested to explore this vast discography, there are some highlights below. It delights me that more and more appears on youtube.

Mathias Grassow & Thomas Weiss ‎- Outland
https://www.discogs.com/Mathias-Grassow-Thomas-Weiss-Outland/release/1094625

Alio Die / Mathias Grassow ‎- Expanding Horizon
https://www.discogs.com/Alio-Die-Mathias-Grassow-Expanding-Horizon/release/295126

Klaus Wiese & Ted De Jong ‎- Mystic Landscapes
https://www.discogs.com/Klaus-Wiese-Ted-De-Jong-Mystic-Landscapes/release/467212?ev=rr

Mathias Grassow / Klaus Wiese / Carsten Agthe ‎- Holy Domain
https://www.discogs.com/Mathias-Grassow-Klaus-Wiese-Carsten-Agthe-Holy-Domain/release/236464

Robert Rich | Alio Die ‎- Fissures
https://www.discogs.com/Robert-Rich-Alio-Die-Fissures/master/1108969

Oöphoi ‎- The Spirals Of Time
https://www.discogs.com/Oophoi-The-Spirals-Of-Time-Limited-Deluxe-Edition/master/66159


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

found here:






Also found this while searching for image:






















> Who else are listening to this in 1983 and 2034 simultaneously?


HaUnTolOgY

but it's a decent aesthetic.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> but it's a decent aesthetic.


Yeah, he makes a pretty good 80's goth vibe.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


 Cool Picture.

Your avatar reminded me of Fields of The Nephilim..that scene was from one of their music videos..I think Melt was the track but i can't find that video on youtube now. Do you know where to find it?

Anyways, FOTN is one my favorite bands. Here are some of their music. Some of their live tracks sounds a lot more atmospheric and dreamy than the recorded ones. So cool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> Cool Picture.
> 
> Your avatar reminded me of Fields of The Nephilim..that scene was from one of their music videos..I think Melt was the track but i can't find that video on youtube now. Do you know where to find it?
> 
> Anyways, FOTN is one my favorite bands. Here are some of their music. Some of their live tracks sounds a lot more atmospheric and dreamy than the recorded ones. So cool.


 it's funny that you say that because I had no idea and never made that connection despite listening to some of their music before (haven't watched their music videos.) But my avatar is actually taken from a 90s film Hardware and the guy playing the character in my avatar is the lead singer of Fields of Nephilim. I found it through this fan-made video someone made for a Steven Wilson song which I actually had no idea was a fanmade video or from a film until a few days ago (posted about it actually lol) despite having it bookmarked for years. But I noticed the other day people commenting about a film it was taken from:






I haven't seen the film but it kind of looks cool I found another interesting gif from it too:










At least I think it's from it, found while googling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

the aesthetic in a bunch of Steven Wilson's videos is _kind _ of similar so I never questioned it though it is a bit higher-budget:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a playlist of gothic rock/post punk music and have these ones bookmarked that I found before:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh hm I guess I did watch this at some point, but completely forgot is this the video you mean?






damn 4 posts this is the last one


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> it's funny that you say that because I had no idea and never made that connection despite listening to some of their music before (haven't watched their music videos.) But my avatar is actually taken from a 90s film Hardware and the guy playing the character in my avatar is the lead singer of Fields of Nephilim. I found it through this fan-made video someone made for a Steven Wilson song which I actually had no idea was a fanmade video or from a film until a few days ago (posted about it actually lol) despite having it bookmarked for years. But I noticed the other day people commenting about a film it was taken from:


Oh wow..that's really funny and interesting..that video got us all confused 

I've seen that Melt music video many years ago but it was probably edited and didn't have the complete scene. But I remember seeing Carl McCoy (the lead singer) in it and wasn't sure if it was an original music video or what because I couldn't find it on youtube anymore.
I had no idea it was from a film called Hardware. I will have to check it out. Looks cool.

Never heard of Steven Wilson but i liked that song. Will check out his music too.

Thanks for revealing where this mysterious video originally came from..lol


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh hm I guess I did watch this at some point, but completely forgot is this the video you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same track but it was a different video made by someone else that was probably taken down.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*THE!!!*

most boring word

tack it onto everything

Append THE & IT! ALWAYS

MUST!!

vital, Crucial words all yourrss!!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Tuan Jie said:


> As a student, I spent virtually all my spare time on soulseek/discogs. A kid in a candy warehouse going full blown OCD down many rabbit holes. Sad, from a social perspective, very exciting from a sonic one. It lasted into my early-mid thirties. This is how I spent a significant portion of my life. I immersed myself in these worlds as much as I could. Not to escape, as one might think, but merely out of awe and wonder. It wasn't a healthy relationship, I wouldn't say that. Listening to so much music across so many genres was too much of a good thing. Anything remotely gimmicky pretty much lost my interest. The music with a certain timeless quality remained.


 I wanted to make this post a while ago but was too lazy because I knew it was gonna be a long one..lol..I've been listening to ambient music for a very long time as well. It's my most favorite music genre overall and what I still listen to most of the time.

I think my earliest introduction to Ambient was probably through Jean Michel Jarre music and Enigma's _MCMXC A.D. _I didn't really know what kind of music it was but I knew this was the kind of music I really like. Electronic, dark, trancy and unique.

I started discovering more music during the Napster days but back then I still didn't know much about Ambient music or you can say I haven't really discovered it yet. When Napster was shut down I switched to a program called Winmx and that's when I really discovered Ambient music in more depth through Hearts of Space music and the artists that were featured. https://v4.hos.com/home

I later switched to Soulseek and been using it ever since. I relate to a lot of what you said. I've spent many hours discovering and listening to ambient music. I used to listen to music all day while drawing and painting. Looking back at it now it was probably the most relaxing and peaceful time in my life when I had no worries or stress. I was basically getting high on ambient music alone..lol
I'm trying to get back into this mood but it's just not the same like it used to be when the music was still so new and fresh.

I've probably heard the music of most of the artists you mentioned on hearts of space before. I'm more familiar with Alio Die, Mathias Grassow and Oöphoi but I didn't dig too much into their music. I will have to check the other artists out as well.

This is one of my favorite albums by Alio Die & Vidna Obmana






Other favorite artists that I also really like are Thom Brennan, Max Corbacho, Rudy Adrian, Numina and Vidna Obmana. I might post more later if I'm in the mood..lol


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi @Scorpius, thank you for taking the time to compile your post. We may have met on soulseek, back in the day. I like that thought. Reading your post, I wonder to how many the program has been a lifeline before so much was available elsewhere. It must be great to merge with the music while you trust your own creativity to the paper or canvas. I can only imagine. I remember, early on, downloading pictures of amazing paintings at 5 kbps from someone calling himself Pete. I'm quite sure they were his own and I wouldn't be surprised if he's still there. Such a great place.

Now you mention it, I'm pretty sure it also started with Enigma's MCMXC A.D for me. They must have been the one's that planted the first seed. I didn't explore from there though, that came later. I must have been a bit too young and the options for that way too limited. It's odd, in this day and age. I enjoy reading comments by people who discover this kind of music on YT. Many people land there by algorithm and seem to have no turning back for them left. Very similar to what happened to us, I think.

I sure relate to getting high on ambient. Tripping for hours on music was no exception. Pete Namlook captured it perfectly with his concept of _traveling without moving_. He transported me to the corners of the universe while at the same time I was just in my bed with headphones. What an adventure! I think that could still happen when I'm in the right state of mind. But that much excitement can't be replicated with the same sounds.

It's been a while since I was drowning myself in ambient. I haven't listened to anything new in years. There'll probably be a time when I dive in again. It's just too good and I'm too much of an eager puppy. You've given me some homework, that's nice. I'm quite sure there are some names in your post I haven't heard of. I always mix up Robert Rich and Steve Roach. I remember with one of them I kept failing getting into his music, while he's appreciated by so many ambient heads. Happens sometimes. I think it's Steve. I do have a couple of his albums, so I must have liked those (never saved anything I didn't like). There's some stuff by Vidna Obmana I really liked a lot, but when I saw him perform my interest shriveled. A shame really. It was so dissonant, I couldn't even listen to it. Possibly the worst concert I've ever seen. It was on the release party of this cd, which was otherwise epic.

Nowadays I mainly use the music of the people I mentioned in my post for meditation. So I still do listen to ambient on a daily basis. It's funny that I'd never cared for the meaning behind any of the music and now find myself recognizing titles referring to mysticism or Buddhism, for instance. Music speaks much more clearly to me than any text ever has. I seem to circle around the void in just a slightly different variation now.

What about drone? I've had a period of quite a couple of years I was absolutely obsessed. I remember saying I can die peacefully now after I saw Troum. I was so impressed with their performance, it took a while before I could speak again. The silence when they stopped was deafening. I'll leave it at this. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Tuan Jie said:


> Hi @*Scorpius* , thank you for taking the time to compile your post. We may have met on soulseek, back in the day. I like that thought. Reading your post, I wonder to how many the program has been a lifeline before so much was available elsewhere. It must be great to merge with the music while you trust your own creativity to the paper or canvas.


Yea that would be funny if we have met years ago on soulseek without knowing. Yea HOS introduced me to pretty much all these amazing ambient artists. Don't think I would have discovered them on my own. I would have probably discovered them on youtube eventually but I'm glad I did 15 or 20 years earlier..lol
One of the earliest HOS programs that I remember hearing was called Drifter..it got me hooked ever since then I was on a mission to collect the rest of the programs and discover all this amazing ambient music.

Yea Enigma was one of my earliest favorites. I forgot to mention that I was also into Techno and Trance for many years before I get into ambient music. I think Enigma led me to trance music and that led me to ambient eventually. I think Jean Michel Jarre was the earliest I can remember though even before Enigma. I remember watching one of his live concerts on TV when I was a kid and I was in total awe because all the laser lights and special effects. It was unlike anything I heard or seen before. This might be it or a similar one






It's amazing how he made this kind of music back then and amazing how his music still sounds so new and fresh in 2020..lol






Pete Namlook's Traveling without moving was another HOS favorite. Is that what you're referring to? I think the actual album was Called Air 2...great album.

This is one of my favorite tracks that I heard recently..I don't necessarily like the whole album but this track is catchy






I've been digging more into Alio Die and Mathias Grassow music. So far I'm liking their collaboration album Expanding Horizon and Mathias's Master of Ambience.

Yea Rich and Roach always confuses people..lol..Steve Roach is kinda like Mathias in that he has a huge discography and he has different styles from electronic to tribal and space. I can recommend some of his albums depending on what kind of ambient you like. 
"Ambient heads"..lol yea I guess you can say I'm one of those people.

Vidna Obmana is my least favorite probably. I added him as an honorable mention because I like some of his collaborations but can't remember a favorite specific album by him..lol
The other guys I mentioned are all pretty good though..

This one is by Thom Brennan from his album Strange Paradise (also called Secret Faiths of Salamanders). This is the one I was actually looking for because it has some cool visuals with Alex Grey art so I replaced it. The original video is from (Alex Grey - Worldspirit)





















This is the full album of the last track..one of my favorites






Well I think music specially ambient and spirituality are very related and a lot of the ambient music are probably inspired by the artists exploring their own spirituality. Also a lot of ambient sounds are inspired by tribal shamanic music and instruments like flutes, drums and bells that were used to induce deeper states of mind. So yea I find them very relatable.

Not sure exactly what you mean by drone. As far as I know it's a subgenre of ambient music but I don't really know what specifically defines it. I just think of it as ambient music and the difference is probably very blurry.

Never heard of Troum..will check them out. I've never been to any live ambient performances. I was lucky enough to see Sasha and Paul Oakenfold live many years ago when I was into trance but that's about it..lol
Nice to meet you too Tuan Jie. 

I can probably talk about music and art all day but I will stop for now..lol


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I want to begin and end with Shizuka...


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

*Kangding Ray*

Real Name:
David Letellier
Profile:
Kangding Ray 
There are few musicians who manage to explore the convergence between techno and experimental as successfully as David Letellier. 
Known as Kangding Ray, he has been producing for almost a decade, releasing his music exclusively on Raster-Noton and Stroboscopic Artefacts. 
The aesthetic domains of these two labels epitomizes Kangding Ray's complex sound-it's an aesthetic that tests boundaries, evolving tirelessly in its exploration of texture, rhythm, and sound design. 
Letellier's foundations in rock and musique concrete give his music a vitality and uniqueness that has won fans the world over, from discerning avant-garde-electronica listeners, all the way to devoted clubbers. 
KR has also been known for remixing artists such as Battles on Warp, Ben Frost on Mute, or Inigo Kennedy on Token. 
Those who have been following Letellier since his debut album, 2006's Stabil, will recognize not only his meticulous and constantly developing approach to sound design, but also the conceptual gravity behind his releases. 
Through a string of recent EP's and albums, culminating with the critically acclaimed "Solens Arc", KR showed his ability to keep his artistic approach while delivering direct and powerful club-leaning tracks and darkly cinematic soundscapes. On 2015's "Cory Arcane", he pushed the limits of his sound even further. Relinquishing standard rhythmic structures and conventional tonal models, he delivered what is perhaps his most sophisticated release yet; a raw and visceral universe, allowing a more fluid dialogue between soul and machines. 
"HYPER OPAL MANTIS" for Stroboscopic Artefacts opens a new era for Kangding Ray, where he will explore the tension between the natural and artificial, the body and mind, which are central themes in electronic music in general, and Techno in particular. The means of creation, focused around technology and interactions with machines, contrast with the emotional response to sound, the mystical ritual of collective dancing, and the ethos of liberation and tolerance embedded in the culture it has produced. 
As he describes it himself in a recent interview : "I've been evolving since a couple of years at the outer fringes of the club culture, where it overlaps with different experimental and avant-garde genres. While i intend to continue to explore that zone as a free maverick, i also wanted to give something back to the scene, something strong, beautiful and functional at the same time, while retaining enough personality to be exciting." 
( Adapted from words by Vincent Morris )

https://www.discogs.com/artist/558608-Kangding-Ray

I'm blown away every time I listen to one of these albums.

Kangding Ray ‎- Cory Arcane ( Full Album )





Kangding Ray ‎- Hyper Opal Mantis ( Full Album )


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Scorpius
It's a joy to read how you got dragged into this universe. Such recognition  I listened to a couple of Robert's albums since your post. The more tribal flavored. It must have been his music I couldn't get into instead of Steve's. When I checked I had way more of Steve's music than Robert's. I don't know what it is exactly. I had a similar experience with Thom Brennan's music. The most plausible is that I'm a total ambient snob. That must be it. With max Corbacho's music I had a couple of "this is really good" moments. It's been a while since I ventured into the space side of things, I may have gotten rusty. I'm saving the Alex Grey video for a special moment. I'm looking forward to that one.

This whole thing has led me to check in on Grassow. It has been years. It seems his music developed in a way that's on an even higher eargasmic level to me. I don't think I have it in me to stop myself from catching up in flac. Tomas Weiss has been releasing a bunch of stuff Wiese had stored when he died. I'm going to be busy.

I'm not big on labeling music. Like or not are my most important genres  I mentioned the term drone because I seem to very susceptible to getting into some sort of trance by these repetitive, slowly shifting sounds and I wondered if you were nuts like that too. This is used in some spiritual traditions to get into non ordinary states of consciousness. I've been going there before I knew what it was, when I was allergic to everything called spiritual. I get closer to home by listening to this music. Closer to silence. Drone is a sort of pan-genre thing. Classical Indian, modern classical, ambient, or noise. It can all be or contain drone in my mind. Here's an example of what I mean. It's intense for me to listen to.

Canto Ostinato 'ligconcert™' by Sandra & Jeroen van Veen


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Tuan:

It's funny that you mention Techno and electronic music now because I was thinking to share some electronic music that I haven't got to yet.

I'm not familiar with David Letellier/Kangding Ray but will check him out. This is usually not the kind of electronic music I listen to but I can get into the second album (Hyper Opal Mantis) because it has a darker flavor to it.

I'm more into trance, goa trance, psytrance, darkpsy and this sort of electronic music. I like chillout and mellow stuff as well.

You probably heard of Astral Projection. They are some of the pioneers of goa trance and psytrance. This is the stuff I used to be into before I get into ambient. I don't listen to it as much anymore but I still love listening to it from time to time.

Trust in Trance 3..one of their most popular albums but all of their stuff are also pretty good. Last track is probably my most favorite AP track.






AP isn't really that dark, it's more uplifting and energetic but was worth mentioning. As far as dark electronic music or dark goa & psytrance specifically I think Xenomorph (Mark Petrick) is the master of it. He refers to his music as apocalyptic trance. It's very original and unique. His music can be described as creepy, crazy or twisted. It's very DARK and I love it..lol











This is probably my favorite track of all from an album called Qlippoth..his darkest and best album. It's a total mind**** lol






This is a mixed album with some other cool tracks






I will get back to you on the ambient music later.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Tuan Jie said:


> @*Scorpius*
> It's a joy to read how you got dragged into this universe. Such recognition  I listened to a couple of Robert's albums since your post. The more tribal flavored. It must have been his music I couldn't get into instead of Steve's. When I checked I had way more of Steve's music than Robert's.


Not sure which albums you're referring to. You might be listening to the wrong stuff by Robert that aren't really his best. A lot of these guys are very experimental and innovative so they tend to work in different styles. His tribal and electronic stuff are not as good in my opinion. I like some of it but not all. What Robert really excels at is dark atmospheric or ethereal slower ambient with an organic feel. Fissures for example is one of my favorites.

I can recommend some other albums. Yearning is somewhat similar (but still different) to Fissures if you liked that one.






Below Zero is his other really dark ambient album somewhat similar to Stalker but feels more alienish or twisted..don't really know how to describe it..lol

A Troubled Resting Place, Calling Down The Sky, Echo of Small Things, Trances & Drones, Vestiges, Nest, Humidity, Tactile Ground, Mycosphere, Illumination and Inner Landscape are also some of his darker and more atmospheric albums.

Some albums that I also like that are more electronic and experimental are Bestiary, The Biode, Foothills and his 3 albums with Ian Boddy, React, Outpost and Lithosphere. This is the hit or miss stuff. Some are good some aren't but I like it because some of it is totally weird and unexpected. This one for example is one of my favorites. Sounds very alienish and trippy in a very weird way. This kind of originality and outside of box thinking really fascinates me.






Then there are also his longer albums and sleep Concerts that go for like 7 hours that I already mentioned. You can probably consider them as drone if you meant the type of slow ambient that is extended over a longer period of time.

You might like Trances & Drones album if that's what you meant by drone.






This track from the same album that I overlooked is becoming a new favorite..it has a very dreamlike quality to it and lots of depth. It's like a soundtrack of life and death. Starts slow and mellow then gets dark in the middle and then mellow again like you're going back to the source.






Also Steve has a lot of albums of just one track extended for an hour that I think can be considered as drone. I do like this kind of ambient as well, I just never made a distinction between it and other ambient because they are very similar.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

This song is connecting with me rn in a way that I don't understand/can't describe. So I remembered this thread. Guess I'm not expecting other ppl to decipher my feels for me, haha, but enjoy:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The Book of Job has some moments like this.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Also, Mori "cute as hell in a literal sense" Calliope.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------

